# Abortion codes



## kumeena (Jun 16, 2009)

Is it ok to use 635.90 (legally induced abortion/laminaria insertion) for clinical setting .I am not familiar with billing/payment process. Someone told me that 635.90  is for AMB surg only .It is not for clinical setting. I am using V61.7 (Unwanted pregnancy)to replace with 635.90 with CPT code laminaria insertion.Should I continue to use V61.7 or leave it as 635.90 with laminaria codes


 Thankyou


----------

